# The new Panasonic action cam



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Out in a couple of weeks or so:

Camcorders - New Camcorders - HX-A100 -Specification -Panasonic UK & Ireland

Anyone already planning on getting one? Have to say I'm looking forward to reading some reviews once its out. Can see a few advantages over GoPro/Contour... But some disadvantages too. Not sure if you'd be able to mount this on a pole...


----------

